# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Store furnishings

## Essaitch

Hamilton, Ontario dispensary is moving, and are not taking any of our furnishings. We have a display cabinet, counter, rotating frame stands, frame rods etc. Make us an offer. We have pics we can forward to you. You must be able to pick up the items by May 1st. See our website at
www.opticalfactory.ca

----------


## coupe

What is the asking price for the free standing display, at the front enterance to the store?

----------


## Essaitch

I don't know, make my boss an offer.  It's made of oak and glass.  I will ask him tomorrow.

----------


## qunstar-optique

It is still available?

----------


## cityconnection

anything left?

----------


## Essaitch

Everything is long gone...thanks for the interest

----------

